# Standing bow rack and quiver DIY



## JCcypress (Sep 17, 2018)

*Wooden Bow Stand and quiver DIY*

I'm new to archery and bowhunting and have been trying to get in some quality reps before the season starts next month. I'm trying to shoot everyday and finally decided to make my life a little easier. Design for this bow stand and quiver was inspired (stolen) from a few other pics I saw online.

It's getting the job done so far and is easy to move around the yard with one hand when I want to change distances/positions. Added a hook for my release or miscellaneous whatever, and a cup holder up top because it's still hot as Hades down here in South Louisiana.

Built using a single 8ft. 2x4 (post is ripped to actual 2" x 1.5") and some scrap wood cost me pretty much nothing but about 30 minutes, and some stuff I already had lying around the shop. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Looks sweet! BTW, how do you keep the chickens from getting in between you and target during shoot?? Mine wander all over and makes me nervous-accidents end in chicken dinner


----------



## JCcypress (Sep 17, 2018)

B.Hunter said:


> Looks sweet! BTW, how do you keep the chickens from getting in between you and target during shoot?? Mine wander all over and makes me nervous-accidents end in chicken dinner


Ha! It's a challenge. Sometimes I'll wait on them to move along and sometimes, I just have to move to a different spot. If they are really on my nerves, I'll throw an apple or something to the other side of the yard to keep them busy for a while.


----------



## florin1mai (Sep 4, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## Rsanders109 (Sep 29, 2018)

Great set up, I improvised and used an old 3 gallon pump sprayer plastic container to hold arrows, standing them vertically


----------



## Speederaser (Apr 1, 2018)

That looks really nice. Might need to copy it for the range im setting up for a charity organization


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Nice work


----------



## Xmvl001 (Oct 12, 2014)

looks great and easy to make! thanks for sharing


----------



## beegee59 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Excaliburkzn (Dec 20, 2017)

Looks awesome!


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## 96dragger (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## fishuntbike1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Cool idea


----------



## schmidtlein7 (Aug 11, 2018)

Looks good!


----------



## behindthepin (Dec 26, 2018)

great idea


----------



## EricTreb (Sep 3, 2014)

Welcome to Archery


----------

